# Our New Addition..



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, my better half got her dog now I get my game bred APBT..whoops,
I mean "Papered APBT"....lmfao


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Lol... My neighbor has two of those, Luke and Jesse lamost had them for an appetizer the other day. lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

bullybabe said:


> Lol... My neighbor has two of those, Luke and Jesse lamost had them for an appetizer the other day. lol


Yeah I know, The introduction was tense to say the least.:rofl:
Rocky is pretty good with small dogs, not trusted though..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I am sure. Luke is not a fan of anyhting small rabbits, cats, squrriels. I am not sure if he just wants to play with them or what. Anythime he sees them he goes bananas. He has killed two frogs and he got all foamy and drooly...ewwwwww.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I always wanted one of those but my aunt raises them and they are aggressive and bossy so they wouldn't go well with my kind of pit bull.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

EAT IT ROCKY!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

What a nice owner you are to get your boy a pretty chew toy! LMAO. 

Cute doggy, nonetheless.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, Yeah so far so good.. It's only been 1 day though..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well GOOD LUCK with that. When i was little we had a pom/peke cross Yenta. She was a sweet girl came from a very abusive home though the guy almost killer her.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah this one wasn't treated too well either, came loaded with fleas too.
Needless to say we had to flea bomb the house today...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Aww this is great News!! Glad to see things coming together what a cute little guy I am stunned rocky is as calm as he looks in those pics ... Someone must be standing right by with the break stick in hand LOL.. Good luck with your new Pom


----------

